# Red wine Jerky marinade



## richtee (Aug 22, 2007)

The mix I use for about 8 lbs. jerked beef is roughly:

8 Tbsp. Morton Tenderquick <Standard 1 tbsp/lb. meat..follow directions on bag!>
4 Tbsp fresh cracked black pepper
1/4 cup soy sauce- lo-sodium stuff works well for this
3 tbsp. powdered onion
2 tbsp. powdered garlic
2 tbsp. cumin
2 tbsp. ground red pepper
4 tbsp. Worchester
Enough red wine to dissolve the T.Q. when warmed in a pot and cover meat  <couple cups, typically>

Interesting tweaks I have tried:

2 Tbsp. fresh ground ginger
2 Tbsp. dry mustard.
Half wine half wine vinegar

T.Q. requires 24 hours to cure the meat. Keep covered in fridge.

Get a decent red... dark is good...Merlot, cabernet, etc. and spend 5-10 on the bottle. "Don't cook with it it ya won't drink it" Not that I actually drink much wine...but that's my rule of thumb.

ALWAYS Use a glass, plastic or stainless bowl, not aluminum for marinating/curing. 

This is a cured product, and should do well without refridgeration, but don't keep it forever in a sealed plastic bag to preserve moisture unless it's cold. I find it will mold up fairly soon <About a week> if ya do this. Vacuum pack is the cat's azz for jerky preservation. Keep for months on a shelf that way.

Good luck, have fun and lemme know if ya like it


----------

